
The Food Porn Index - xmpir
http://foodpornindex.com/
======
slater
Doesn't render in Firefox, but then again, probably for the better:

"The Food Porn Index - Created by Bolthouse Farms"

Yeah... no.

~~~
jhk
Are the #tags are fetched from twitter?

~~~
robotron
I was wondering the same thing. Is it just Twitter? The only thing mentioned
is "the Internet".

